# Cleaver



## bigelow (Apr 28, 2017)

I bought this thinking I could make a nice handle but not in my skill set  

Anyone know of someone that could make a handle for this pm me please


----------



## bigelow (Apr 28, 2017)

And side 2


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 29, 2017)

Plenty of folks here that could put a handle on it for you. What did you have in mind?
I'm just up the road from you in Acworth. 

pm sent


----------



## bigelow (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 29, 2017)

All you need is a pencil and a jigsaw. Well a drill and a sander might help also.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 29, 2017)

That's a beautiful blade BTW.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 1, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2017)

GREat job on the handle Anvil

I appreciate your help


----------



## bigelow (Jun 28, 2017)

...tt


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 29, 2017)

No problem Chris, was good to meet you. Enjoy....lets see it in action.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh wow!


----------



## Duff (Jun 29, 2017)

Very very nice!!!! Great work!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow.. Let me hold that for a month...or 12. Looks awesome


----------



## flintlocker (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2017)

That knife is gonna get worked as hard as any I have seen posted here

Beautiful handle!  Beautiful knife.


----------



## pine floor (Jun 29, 2017)

Man that is nice.

Met Anvil and Razor last year at the Blast. Looking forward to it again in July.

PF


----------



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> That knife is gonna get worked as hard as any I have seen posted here
> 
> Beautiful handle!  Beautiful knife.



Bigs don't be playin!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 30, 2017)

pine floor said:


> Man that is nice.
> 
> Met Anvil and Razor last year at the Blast. Looking forward to it again in July.
> 
> PF



 Doesn't look like either of us will be at the Blast this year. Hope you enjoy the show anyway.

Just had a chunk of pakkawood that looked like it would compliment the blade, so I used it.


----------



## onedude (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks good Carl!
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2017)

Beautiful blade. I bet that thing will cut!!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 1, 2017)

Outstanding Carl!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 2, 2017)

Just want to make sure everyone knows this - I did not forge the blade. Chris already had this blade. He brought it to me to see about putting a handle on it. That is all I did beside cleaning up the edge that had a few dings and nicks.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 3, 2017)

That looks great!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2017)

Good looking chunk of wood - nice job!


----------

